# Slow Loris



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

forgive me if i sound a little simple. but can anyone inform me of where i can get a slow loris? i have looked around a little and have assumed that it is legal to have them, but they would be v.expensive? 
please correct me if im wrong. 

FYI i already know alot about the animals themselves, so please no lectures on them being bad pets. 

all replies appreciated, thanks

Laura xx


----------



## Bri. (Mar 16, 2008)

As far as I'm aware they are protected under CITES. You would need to have a license to own one. 
Have a chat with Marie aka Glidergirl, she should be able to help you.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

unfortunatly there are only about 3 people in the uk with them and glidergirl from here was the first to breed them in 15 years (or something like that) so your chances of finding any are next to none. unless they are imported from europe but then you'd have to find some for sale over there which is nearly as hard as finding them over here.
stu


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

what soet of money do they go for cos id love one


----------



## Smooshy (Nov 8, 2009)

Isn't there still a big issue with most of these being caught in the wild? Apparently they are very hard to breed, would you want to buy one and risk it being wild caught? As they are so rare you would hope if they are going into captivity they're going to people who have a shot at breeding them successfully.

They are beautiful though...if they are more common one day I would love some!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

LauDub said:


> forgive me if i sound a little simple. but can anyone inform me of where i can get a slow loris? i have looked around a little and have assumed that it is legal to have them, but they would be v.expensive?
> please correct me if im wrong.
> 
> FYI i already know alot about the animals themselves, so please no lectures on them being bad pets.
> ...


No lectures, but your chances of finding any to buy are slim to none! They are now considered critically endangered and so are on CITES. No license is required to keep them. The CITES paperwork stands for all over Europe so if you were to but from there they would still need paperwork to be legally sold, then they would need to go through quarantine. 

They are taken from the wild for the Japanese pet industry. They are notoriously hard to breed and I think there are only 2 zoos in the world that bred theirs during 2009.

I wouldn't put a price on the Loris heads, because they're not available, there is no point.


----------



## 13rainbeau (Oct 12, 2009)

What is a slow loris???


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

Slow loris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

YouTube - Do you want to know more about Sonya? (slow loris - "The Tickle Lover")


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* YouTube - One Day in the Life of Sonya Siesta!!!


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

♥ adorable ♥


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* YouTube - One Day in the Life of Sonya Siesta!!!


want want want want WANT


----------



## 13rainbeau (Oct 12, 2009)

They are the cutest thing's ever!!
Those big eye's awww!!!:flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

They kinda look like cartoon characters...like someone tried to create the cutest animal possible to appeal to humans! Crazy.


----------



## pookey (Nov 29, 2009)

*loris*

My favourite animal! They are rare and and hard to breed. I am on a a'mission' to find a pair but I know my chances are a million to one! : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow what a cool animal, they look incredibly timid though.


----------



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

pookey said:


> My favourite animal! They are rare and and hard to breed. I am on a a'mission' to find a pair but I know my chances are a million to one! : victory:


 
if you ever find a breeding pair, please please please can i have a baby?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Seeing as Dr Brian Fry has proved beyond any doubt that the slow loris is the only venomous primate.... would this put them on the naughty list?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

They're not on DWA Dave, the only 'naughty list' is because they're mischevious little sods! 

They're appendix 1 so there's no chance you'll find any I'm afraid. And breeding them - they've only been bred once in the UK in over 15 years (including zoos) and in the last 12 months, according to Isis there are only 2 recorded captive slow loris breedings in the world! (3 including ours but we don't qualify for Isis as we're not a zoo).


----------



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

can i ask how you got yours?!?! i'm curious lol


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

We got ours through a breeding program who have a few pairs none of which are up for sale though.


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

Is there a species similar to a Slow Loris that can be kept as a pet and thrive and be happy?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

PinkSnake said:


> Is there a species similar to a Slow Loris that can be kept as a pet and thrive and be happy?


Similar like as in another primate, or just similar in looks? TBH I think most loris-ey primates are probably equally hard to care for...I know you can get bush babies which sort of look similar, but I don't think they are very common and TBH all primates are hard to care for. Sugar gliders kinda have great big eyes like a loris does but other than that they hardly look anything like each other. Can't really think of much that looks like a loris that isn't also a nocturnal primate like they are.


----------



## Dra (Apr 5, 2013)

I kind of want a pair myself now... And I'm pretty much a Dragon Man... What's the deal with these breeding programs?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure about the ones glidergirl means, but commonly people involved in conservation programmes will be BIAZA members (or similar) and each species has a studbook holder who deals with the breeding programme in general... that's the only system I know a little about.


----------



## Dra (Apr 5, 2013)

Interesting... Although it seems glidergirl is the go to expert for a lot of people.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

:lol2: might start directing my own questions her way then :whistling2:


----------



## Dra (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry, that didn't come out right...


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha...I wasn't joking! I like to know things :lol2:


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Theyre pretty interesting. We keep a similar species: (Perodicticus potto). 
Honestly, none of them particularly 'thrive' in captivity and without a serious interest in their behavior, I reckon you'd find them uninteresting for the amount of money you'd be looking at to pay to get one over here or buy legitimately. 
I'm sure there's other animals that would be less risky, less expensive and highly engaging that WOULD thrive.


----------



## Dra (Apr 5, 2013)

There's more than one... I mean I love the idea of raising a pair of Loris, but I'd rather have them happy.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Not sure about the ones glidergirl means, but commonly people involved in conservation programmes will be BIAZA members (or similar) and each species has a studbook holder who deals with the breeding programme in general... that's the only system I know a little about.


To add to this, it nearly always helps as well if you are friends with the right people.


----------

